# Pool Parc Asylum - Ruthin - April 2013



## sonyes

*Been wanting to see this place for ages, and after meeting up with one half of the TeeJF crew, our journey began.......well after a quick reccie!  

Originally owned by Sir Walter Bagot, the current buildings were rebuilt in the late 1820′s. It was acquired by the North Wales Counties Mental Hospital and opened in 1937 to accommodate 80+ patients to relieve the overcrowding at the much larger Denbigh Asylum. It eventually closed in 1990 and has laid derelict ever since. It would appear that some building work has, at some stage been attempted, but aborted.......and now it seems that most of the wooden panels and balustrades are being systematically removed  

Having seen multiple reports on this place, I was excited to go and see her, but ultimately, I was left with a sad feeling inside at her plight, a truly stunning building being destroyed from within!! 

Overall, a great days exploring, in great company, but tinged with sadness. 

Anyway I hope you enjoy the pics, unfortunately this place is now boarded up to the hilt, so light was at a premium! 
*




{Pool Parc}002 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Pool Parc}003 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Pool Parc}025 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Pool Parc}019 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Pool Parc}001 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Pool Parc}020 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Pool Parc}016 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Pool Parc}012 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Pool Parc}007 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Pool Parc}005 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Pool Parc}008 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Pool Parc}009 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Pool Parc}010 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Pool Parc}011 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Pool Parc}013 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Pool Parc}014 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Pool Parc}015 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Pool Parc}021 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Pool Parc}023 by Image-inthis, on Flickr


*Well I hope you enjoyed taking a look. *​


----------



## ZerO81

I really should stop looking a reports from here as they just make me sad, considering what it looked like back in 2010 

You have come away with some great shots though mate


----------



## The Wombat

Cracking shots there fella


----------



## TeeJF

Oooooo... it's my favourite switch!!! 

I've got a cracking' photo from this one... I call it, "Bicycle Rack"...


----------



## sonyes

TeeJF said:


> Oooooo... it's my favourite switch!!!
> 
> I've got a cracking' photo from this one... I call it, "Bicycle Rack"...



:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:

I'm claiming you pushed me, and I'm sticking to it!!!


----------



## perjury saint

*Nice one mate!! Brilliant staircase shots!! *


----------



## Sshhhh...

Great shots there! Need to get back here


----------



## NakedEye

need to go! excellent stuff ..............some really good shots there......


----------



## UEP-Wales

Great stuff there! Been here a few times myself and still enjoy it! 

Cheers for posting


----------



## sonyes

Urbex-SW said:


> Great stuff there! Been here a few times myself and still enjoy it!
> 
> Cheers for posting



Don't blame, such a wonderful place. Just disappointing to see it in this state  to be expected I know, but still saddens me.


----------



## flyboys90

Cracking building dont look to badly knocked around.


----------



## peterc4

nice one mate, cant wack a chimney shot


----------



## Ellis

Beautiful building, I like the main entrance how it stands out from the white exterior. Such a shame shes being destroyed.


----------



## sonyes

Cheers guys for all the comments, much appreciated


----------



## Simon_sanigar

Thanks for sharing, Great pics


----------



## shatners

Reall nice that... captured it superbly


----------



## Mars Lander

nice one , a great set for sure, despite its ongoing demise its a pretty ok splore here , always a different way in and a great place to try new camera gear in


----------



## sonyes

AltDayOut said:


> nice one , a great set for sure, despite its ongoing demise its a pretty ok splore here , always a different way in and a great place to try new camera gear in



Cheers bud. I was a little shocked at the state of the place, most obviously, the staircase.........terrible! But overall, really glad I got to see it, and nice and relaxed, as you can see, time to lie down


----------

